# Insulated vs Shell (Pants)



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

have always used sligthly insulated pants from TNF. 
Should change them, and I am also considering a shell, with a thin inner liner, but not insulated.

I will obviously be using a first layer for the legs, in both cases, but I am concerned for the lack of insulation. Anyone made the switch from Insulated to Shell?

also, I read a review for the shell pant i am looking at: a user complains that "the microfleece liner material uses a slick nylon or polyester lining which don't slide over thermals,the material hangs up and binds on long underwear, restricting movement"

Anyone experienced anything like this?

thanks in advance


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

I've never used insulated pants, and I ride in the frigid Rockies. I cant see how a liner could restrict movement, its might be snaggy but obviously its going to let go as you continue to move. This is a non issue, don't wear rough scratchy first layers and get pants that fit and aren't too tight and I can't possibly see how you could have any issues at all whatsoever.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Agree with Judokick. Was riding in -13˚F weather in Colorado. Had a shell jacket and pants with two merino wool base layers under both my Jacket & pants with no issues.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If your wearing long johns or a wool bottom layer, nothing is going to stick. If your still not sold look for two layer shell pants with a mesh liner. As for temps, if you manage your upper body heat properly the lack of insulation will go unnoticed. I'll never wear insulated pants again.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

made the switch to shells last year never looking back


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

+1 for shells...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shells give flexibility. You can always layer up underneath. I don't own a single piece of insulated outerwear.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Shells usually also very light and you can pack them very easily. Pretty much roll them and put inside the boot :grin:


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> If your wearing long johns or a wool bottom layer, nothing is going to stick. . .


I know, that's the reason that review seems pretty weird...the Stoney is this

https://www.mammut.ch/INT/en/B2C-Category/Men/Stoney-HS-Pants-Men/p/1020-09150-3340

what I am not sold also is the external vent zip, I always preferred on the inner side


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

lorcar said:


> what I am not sold also is the external vent zip, I always preferred on the inner side


Heat rises?


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Heat rises?


my fear is that falling (or else) wind/snow could enter more easily that with zips on the inner side


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Shells give flexibility. You can always layer up underneath. I don't own a single piece of insulated outerwear.


the funny thing ppl don't know is that you don't use base layers either


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

lorcar said:


> Anyone made the switch from Insulated to Shell?


I made the switch, no going back. Picked Arc'teryx Sabre Bibs and absolutely love them. Combined with a base layer and a fleece layer and I've never been cold even at Steamboat at -25. I'll eventually change to a bib with a lower back because in the warmer temps I've actually been sweating.

I got some great info from the forum here
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/157337-rec-waterproof-insulated-bib-pants.html


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> the funny thing ppl don't know is that you don't use base layers either


You don't use any base layers? Straight fleece or thick wool? Different system all together?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

AgingPunk said:


> You don't use any base layers? Straight fleece or thick wool? Different system all together?


I use base layers when it gets stupid cold. Other than that, just a mid-layer of light fleece.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I use base layers when it gets stupid cold. Other than that, just a mid-layer of light fleece.


might try that this trip, for some reason I imagine it being uncomfortable, with no first hand experience whatsoever


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I made the switch to a gore-tex shell jacket this year. I love it. Super comfortable and light weight. I will upgrade my pants soon. 

If it is warm out, less layers. If it is cold, more layers. Often I will wear a hoodie under my jacket in the morning and take it off at noon as it warms up. Very versatile. I haven't made the switch to full merino wool base layers yet, I have the Burton Dry Ride base layer right now and it is alright. Merino woolis on the list. I just got merino wool socks from Smart Wool and they are very nice. 

I highly recommend a quality shell jacket and pant, go for gore-tex if you can.


----------



## Spacecowboy (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a couple pairs of TNF Freedom pants. They are insulated, but the lining is comfortable to wear with no base layer. I've ridden on warm spring days with the vents open with no problems.


----------

